# Francesco Geminiani



## clavichorder

I searched for Geminiani on google with talkclassical and was shocked to find there was no thread. Maybe I missed it somehow? I've been listening to his op. 2 Concerti Grossi recently and have been very impressed. I hear a sort of Corellian discipline infused with a melodic facility akin to Vivaldi. I know he wrote quite a few concerti, and not just concerti grossi, so I'm curious to know other's experience of his work. I'm starting to get the impression that Geminiani is truly an unjustly neglected composer with many great qualities.


----------



## clavichorder

This disc gives us excellent performances of two of his op. 7 concerti grossi. The B flat concerto seems to me to have a little of the gallante in it that some of the works of op. 2 don't have, and yet its also a slightly more extensive piece in number of movements and some of the lengths of the movements.









And this disc is where good period instrument performances can be found of all his op. 2. No. 3 in D minor and no. 2 in C minor are my favorites, the former being very punchy and with an excellent slower movement, the second have a wonderfully contrapuntal and thematically unified 2nd movement, the theme descending chromatically.









As far as I know, op 2, and 7 are all entirely original material by Geminiani, whereas some of the other sets are arranged from chamber works of Corelli, who I believe Geminiani studied under.


----------



## GioCar

If you are familiar with Corelli's violin sonatas Op.5, you should listen to his rework into 12 concerti grossi.

I have this old recording with I Musici









For those being HIP fans: stay away. I find it quite enjoyable anyway.


----------



## Jos

^
Seconded, these are fantastic !
I play them often while driving.


----------



## violadude

The only pieces by him that I have in my library at the moment are these op. 5 Cello Sonatas


----------



## joen_cph

Another vote for the various concerti grossi sets. I´ve got opus 2, 3 & 4 in an old recording with Angerer, and op.7 with Scimone. All these sets comprise 6 concerti each. They are considered very inventive for their time too.

I´ve also got the event-like pantomime composition with orchestra, "_La Foret Enchantee_", likewise with Scimone.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Geminiani CDs, I had I Musici, Manze, and a coupla others at one time. Eventually, I wasn't hearing anything too original and felt Corelli, Albinoni, Vivaldi trumped him...so G-Man got culled (along with Boccherini).:tiphat:


----------

